# I got bitten!



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I got my very first proper ferret bite. All four of them were out playing and everything was fine, they were dooking away and war dancing and then it was time for bed. 

I popped Fenix, Chilli and Mazie in and when i went to pick up Sandy, she turned round and bit me 3 times on the finger 

There wasn't much blood but it bloody hurts lol.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Your now a proper ferret owner lol

i get bitten on a weekly basis and sometimes twice a week lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It wasn't the actual bite that hurt so much, it was the sting afterwards that made my language turn colourful lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Marcia said:


> It wasn't the actual bite that hurt so much, it was the sting afterwards that made my language turn colourful lol.


*Hope your language wasn't as bad as mine would have been.*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ouch . I must admit i love ferrets but was always put off by the things i heard about them biting to the bone. Im a wimp. Hurts bad enough if a hammie or gpig nips you..


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I have just had ten days off work and two trips to A and E complete with x rays after my last bite, they thought he had torn the ligaments but luckily hadnt.

still got 13 scars on my hands which turn purple when im cold hmy:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I loved the look on Sandys face after she had bitten me. The "Was i not suppose to do that mummy?" face


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAAuuuuccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hmy:


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

Ouch! The worse place I have had a bite in on the eyebrow. That is a very tender spot it would seem. Made my eyes water for hours. All courtesy of the lovely Hardy, who looked as if butter wouldn't melt afterwards.  He didn't even bite hard enough to break the skin (well not really, I have a tiny tiny scratch under my eyebrow).


----------



## kibbles (Dec 26, 2009)

Eeee  My ferret is still a kit and her bites kind of hurt...


----------

